# how do I talk to my therapist?



## rachel6321 (Jul 27, 2009)

lately ive been studying up on different disorders, and although I havent been officially diagnosed with a disorder, i seem to have almost all of the symptoms of SAD, plus a whole other bunch of mental disorders. i desperatly want a doctors analysis, but im too afraid to tell my therapist how I really feel. when I see her I usually avert the conversation to pointless things and so she doesnt know what's really going on. I don't know what to do anymore. I told her about some of my symptoms, but she said "that's just who you are, you need to accept yourself" but these symptoms are controlling my life. how do I tell her this?


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I dunno if this will help you are not but...

I to have a really hard time talking in person about what's -really- going on under the surface. I started this new thing with my therapist where I email her and she will read some stuff outloud in session (if I allow her to) to get me to open up about it more. It is helpful to me.


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey that's a good idea Traci  I think writing things down is a good idea. Either write it and give it to your doctor, or write yourself a list to talk about when you go. But don't do what I do... I always write lists and then don't pull them out, or I pull them out and skip most of the things on them. If you're gonna be like that, then best you write a list, show your doctor and then elaborate on each point. I find it easier to talk about things when there is clear evidence for the person you are talking to that there is something important you need to get out. It helps them to prompt you. Also, don't let the doctor brush off your symptoms. Tell her upfront that you want to talk about some things that are impacting on your life - things that you want to do something about. You may have not told her clearly enough (due to your anxiety about telling her), and so she didn't realise how important it was to you.

Hope all that rambling is of some use  Good luck.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

write a list of the problems you need help with and keep in mind that many therapists are indoctrinated to not give advice to their clients
in other words they know how to diagnose you but not how to help you


----------

